# Hello from Northern Minnesota



## MN Marauder (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello from Northern Minnesota! Great archery site. I'm a long time deer hunter, but relatively new to archery. Lots of good information on this forum so far.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to AT!

Mitch


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

hey there! welcome to AT!:shade:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome to Archery Talk, good to see people from the upper Midwest here!


----------



## antlers21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to AT, I live near detroit lakes, mn :smile:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## skypilot (Dec 31, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT, lots of good info here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk MN Marauder. Have fun here.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey MN! Welcome. I'm from MN as well.


Pat


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## SoIL_WTHunter (Jan 21, 2007)

*Hello*

Welcome to AT from Southern Illinois


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

